# Podcasts in Luxembourgish



## Roel~

I was looking for podcasts in Luxembourgish but could only found this one which doesn't work:

http://www.mefeedia.com/entry/-39-chr-schtdag/5428451

Does anyone know other ones?

I 'm looking for general podcasts, not language learning podcasts for Luxembourgish, but those seem to be only one which you can find.

(If this doesn't fit here, remove it.)


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Go to the audio archive page of *Radio 100,7* at http://www.100komma7.lu/lu/d-archiven-vum-radio-100,7/archiv/


----------



## Roel~

Wynn Mathieson said:


> Go to the audio archive page of *Radio 100,7* at http://www.100komma7.lu/lu/d-archiven-vum-radio-100,7/archiv/



Thanks, I already found a podcast in Luxembourgish but I didn't know that this one existed too.


----------



## Anna111

This question falls within the same category, I think: does anyone know whether there's a corpus of Luxembourgish?


----------



## cherine

Hi,

We'd love to build our Luxembourgish resources links. One of the mods found podcasts on the RTL radio website, which might help you. 

Radio stations often release podcasts, so to find them the mod started with the Wikipedia article on Luxembourg > Link in key facts box to Wikipedia article on Luxembourgish language > External links section at the end > RTL.lu site labeled as radio/télé > Radio category in grey nav bar > page context makes it clear that "lauschteren" means "listen" > mouse over "radio" catgory again and discover the "podcast" link in the "Lauschteren" category.

If anyone else has other suggestions of podcasts or any other useful *free* online resources for Luxembourgish, please add them here, and we will eventually transfer the links to our Resources section.

Regards,
Cherine
Moderator


----------

